
Neosensory Buzz: a haptic wristband for sensory expansion - jtmcmc
https://neosensory.com/
======
parkaboy
Hey Lain, thanks for posting about us! CTO/co-founder here--OP is a good
friend. Happy to answer questions. Also working to see if we can get my co-
founder/CEO David Eagleman on here as well

~~~
EagleHasLanded
This is David, co-founder/CEO here. Cool to be on Hacker News. We spent 5+
years developing this tech. Happy to answer any questions

